

Sprint store "temporarily unavailable" in advance of iPhone launch - dsl
http://shop.sprint.com/maintenance/index.html

======
jerrya
I hope it works out for them.

As a former customer, I like how Sprint stores often have repair counters so
the phone doesn't have to be sent away, and I was always happy with their
customer service.

As the #3 and always foundering, they really did seem to work harder.

I still can't imagine the calculations behind the rumored "4G" WIMAX iPhone. I
would assume it has to be a WIMAX upgradable to LTE.

